# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Where should I stop on my trip?

## melissa

I am a college student. My cousin and I are planning a trip to Europe for a month (ish) during the summer of 2013. In the beginning stages of planning, we are trying to decide where exactly we want to stop and do some sight-seeing, and where we should just skip.

We both want to use our time exploring beautiful locations, whether natural or man made, as well as seeing museums and cliche tourist locales! But overall, we want to experience EUROPE :Grin: !

Any tips as to where we should go or see? We've both visited Rome, as well as Venice, and will probably not be stopping in either, unless for a very short period of time.

Any ideas would be wonderful! we're looking to spend no more than a few days at each location, and want to spend a small amount of money :Confused:  if at all possible.

----------


## Antigone

Europe is a big place and it sounds like you want to do everything (east, west, north and south) in a short time! But you are not going to experience the real Europe in the cliche touristy locales, for that you need to leave the cities and spend time exploring the countryside. 

My advise would be to stick to the major tourist routes like Paris, Madrid, London for this trip and leave the real Europe experience for another time.

----------


## julia90

Use low cost companies to move across europe, expecially if you want to visit only the cities

some flights if booked with time can cost less than 20 euro!!.. sometimes it's cheaper than moving by trains

Ryanair
http://www.ryanair.com/en

Easyjet
http://www.easyjet.com/asp/en/book/index.asp?lang=en


for lonelyplanet, here are the essential ten cities to visit for first timers in europe
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/europe/t...articles/55017

----------


## Yetos

> I am a college student. My cousin and I are planning a trip to Europe for a month (ish) during the summer of 2013. In the beginning stages of planning, we are trying to decide where exactly we want to stop and do some sight-seeing, and where we should just skip.
> 
> We both want to use our time exploring beautiful locations, whether natural or man made, as well as seeing museums and cliche tourist locales! But overall, we want to experience EUROPE!
> 
> Any tips as to where we should go or see? We've both visited Rome, as well as Venice, and will probably not be stopping in either, unless for a very short period of time.
> 
> Any ideas would be wonderful! we're looking to spend no more than a few days at each location, and want to spend a small amount of money if at all possible.



when I was young I used the train, especially in some areas I was buying 1 ticket for a month, and travel 2-3 countries, I was sleeping in hostels and accomodation rooms, try to connect your trip with a local event, 
Europe can be very cheap and very expensive,
For me it better to choose an area of 2-3 countries, Europe is huge also,
like Britain-Ireland, 
Denmark Norway-Sweden 
Baltic lands- Finland-Polland 
Netherlands Belgium Luxemburg North France
Germany Denmark
Germany Austria Swiss 
Spain-Portugal or Spain- south-west France
Italy from North to south and sicily or Italy -slovenia-austria-croatia
Greece-Turkey or Greece-Balkans (Bulgaria-Albania-Serbia-Fyrom)
Austria-Hungary-Chech-slovakia

try to connect your studies with your trip, cause that it might be wonderful to some, is indifferent to another

----------


## Devils Advocate

If you decide to visit scandinavia, use Norwegian.no It's the Norwegian cheap airline. It's possibly the cheapest you get from, to and between cities in Scandinavia. High-speed trains can be used between cities as Berlin, Paris, Geneve, London etc.... But you won't most often have direct highspeed trains to smaller cities.

----------


## nerakrsp

Hi! I'm planning a similar trip. I'd like to be about 25 days travelling by train around Europe. There's another threat called "Best cities to visit in Europe" that I found very helpfull.
I'm going with a friend and we've decided to visit mostly Centre a Estern Europe. 
Also you can find pre-established routes in the web of lonelyplanet that can inspire you to decide. (Sorry I can't post links)
I hope this can help you! :)

----------


## StevenGerrard

Wao this is good idea. You should stop your in London. because this place take more time to visit.

----------


## GeorgeBucharest

> I am a college student. My cousin and I are planning a trip to Europe for a month (ish) during the summer of 2013. In the beginning stages of planning, we are trying to decide where exactly we want to stop and do some sight-seeing, and where we should just skip.
> 
> We both want to use our time exploring beautiful locations, whether natural or man made, as well as seeing museums and cliche tourist locales! But overall, we want to experience EUROPE!
> 
> Any tips as to where we should go or see? We've both visited Rome, as well as Venice, and will probably not be stopping in either, unless for a very short period of time.
> 
> Any ideas would be wonderful! we're looking to spend no more than a few days at each location, and want to spend a small amount of money if at all possible.


You should try Bucharest to, it is a beautiful city that awaits to be discovered.

----------


## Carlos

The original post is from 2011 so it is now supposed to vacationing in Europe and not even know if still alive or has been married with a large family, may never take that trip to Europe and his life is a cliche.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

No point in keeping this thread alive. It's two years old and the lady that started it may be long gone.

----------


## Carlos

> No point in keeping this thread alive. It's two years old and the lady that started it may be long gone.


It may be even underground.

----------


## Coolboygcp

Dead threads always so sad.  :Bawling:

----------


## alayka

Make a Reservation for your first one or two nights and your last night (if possible) accommodations before you leave home.Begin to search for accommodation in the cities you'll be visiting. You could just book Hotels, but if you're on a tight budget (like most), staying in hostels is your best bet.

----------


## JamesWorsham

My advise would be to stick to the major tourist routes like in Europe

----------


## RogerRog

It depends on what do you want to do. You're a student, and I think that Berlin is for you. There are a lot of places to visit, and cool clubs, bars and restaurants. It's a perfect place to have fun and explore the culture.

----------


## Dahang

Yeah, I think that it is better to check the most famous places if it is your first trip european

----------


## Charlie Roarke

I prefer to pick 1 city and spend there at least a week to start feeling the place. Don't understand people who manage to visit say 5 countries in a week. That is insane :)

----------


## Charlie Roarke

> It depends on what do you want to do. You're a student, and I think that Berlin is for you. There are a lot of places to visit, and cool clubs, bars and restaurants. It's a perfect place to have fun and explore the culture. If you want some exotic destination better head off with poseidonexpeditions


I doubt that Berlin is the right option since the local situation with the migrants is tense.

----------


## AmondoO

I advise you to go to Geneva

----------


## AmondoO

Hi, I suggest you go to Geneva

----------

